# [SOLVED] Sharing between Windows 7 and Windows Xp systems



## bringo (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello all,
I want to start sharing between Windows 7 and Window Xp PCs in whatever the way it is possible like, LAN, workgroup, domain or any other. To simplify the issue I am preferring workgroup, because I have no security concerns (I own both the systems).
Please suggest if I am right in choosing the workgroup and please tell me how can I setup this ?

Below is the description of the image:
The blue device on the right is "ZXDSL 831 Series Modem Router", used to access Internet connection from the ISP.
The white device on the left, labelled "BayLan" is "5-P Ethernet hub" (model# EH5T)
The blue cable in the hub is going to the PC, the white one to the laptop and the gray is going to the modem router

Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Sharing between Windows 7 and Windows Xp systems*

workgroup is fine since you don't have a server running a domain.
cable connections look fine.


----------



## bringo (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Sharing between Windows 7 and Windows Xp systems*

Thanks Wand3r3r, but I don't know what settings I need (on both Windows7 and Windows Xp systems, of course) in order to establish the workgroup and start working i.e. sharing.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Sharing between Windows 7 and Windows Xp systems*

Hello,

This guide should help you setup Files and Printer sharing bet Windows 7 and XP.
Share Files and Printers between Windows 7 and XP - How-To Geek


----------



## bringo (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Sharing between Windows 7 and Windows Xp systems*

Thanks a lot 2xg.
I did just as in the tutorial except turning off the password protected sharing. Here is the current situation:

On Windows Xp System (named TIPU in my case):
My Network Place > View Workgroup Computers: Here Windows 7 System (here named as mq15) is listed. When I double-click-open it, I get the error message (see attached image)

On Window 7 (named mq15 in my case):
Computer > Network > no TIPU computer.

Investigating using ipconfig and ping:
I found out the ip address of both systems using ipconfig and ping each other. Windows Xp system receives ping reply from Windows 7 system, but Windows 7 does not get ping reply from windows Xp system. Strange...

Please help me out here. Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Sharing between Windows 7 and Windows Xp systems*

Disable any Security or Firewall Software installed. If you have your Windows built-in Firewall enabled make sure that you have Files and Printer sharing excluded.

Please turn off the password protected sharing in the Windows 7 computer.


> I did just as in the tutorial except turning off the password protected sharing.


Test the connections after, if it still an issue, please provide one ipconfig of an XP computer and also the Windows 7 computer.
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd choose Run as Admin for Win7 only, press enter. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## bringo (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Sharing between Windows 7 and Windows Xp systems*

Thanks to 2xg. After renaming the workgroup (same on both systems, of course) and restarting both systems, xp system is accessing the win 7 system. but the reverse is not possible. Trying to access xp system from win 7 system the message in the attached picture was shown.

After excluding Files and Printer sharing in the Windows Firewall on win xp system, I am getting a demand for a username and password to connect to xp system. I have no username and/or password on xp system. Password protected sharing is already turned off on win 7. On win xp system the only user account is "Administrator" with no password.

Ping result for both the systems is:

```
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
```
*Ipconfig /all* results:
*From win 7*:

```
C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : mq15
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.20)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-68-C3-DC-C8
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1902:34da:e572:afe9%12(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, February 25, 2011 5:27:14 PM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 26, 2011 5:27:14 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285220456
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-C3-E5-FA-00-1E-68-C3-DC-C8

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-00-4C-4F-5F
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{57D33DAC-22DB-4668-A15F-C68E0F248398}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4CD6F1FE-47C3-4901-AA1F-BBB8087817E2}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3491:e44:8863:e0a8(Prefe
rred)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3491:e44:8863:e0a8%15(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
```
*From win xp*:


```
C:\WINDOWS>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Tipu
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-5C-7E-F9
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, February 25, 2011 5:29:31 PM

        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 26, 2011 5:29:31
PM
```


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Sharing between Windows 7 and Windows Xp systems*

Please create an Identical UserNames and Passwords on all computers in your Network.

Verify that you are sharing the folder to Everyone, give full access for now. Were you trying to share the entire C Drive or subfolders in the C Drive? Please share the entire C drive for now, call it *C* and let's do some test, see below.

Access a shared folder from *Tipu Computer*, click on Start and type *\\192.168.1.2\C* press enter. See if C drive will open and all Subfolders. If that didn't work then try to access the computer by typing the Computer Name: *\\mq15\C* press enter.

Access a shared folder from *mq15 Computer*, click on Start and type *\\192.168.4\C* press enter. See if C drive will open and all Subfolders. If that didn't work then try to access the computer by typing the Computer Name: *\\Tipu\C* press enter.


----------



## bringo (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: It worked. Thanks a lot.*

Oh good. It's done. I first created Identical UserNames and password and shared a folder for Everyone with full access. It worked. Then I restricted the access to only the Identical just created User. I can access each other through win key + R > \\IP address.

The only two issue ( and not directly related to the topic of the thread) are:
*1.* I cannot share the whole drive on Xp system. On an attempt for this, I get the message:

```
This has been shared for administrative purpose. The permission cannot be set.
```
*2.* I am unable to send messages to each other using the DOC command i.e., *net send*

Thanks to you 2xg.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You're Welcome mq15, that's really great news.

I'm glad that you're able to access each computer's shared folders/files.

For the other concerns:
No. 1 to access the entire drive, pls refer to Post# 8 \\IPAddress\C$, the $ is impt.

No. 2 - Netsend command, pls check this out:
Net Send command how to, net send help


----------



## andrewharry (Mar 7, 2011)

I am looking to do sharing between my two systems as well is it mandatory to have a router or hub in between the two systems? because in this case there is one installed other thing is if I use internet connection on one would it be possible to share it with other as well without making use of any router reason being this options excel
 which needs sharing.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

andrewharry - Please start/create your own Thread if you need assistance. We'll be glad to assist you.


andrewharry said:


> I am looking to do sharing between my two systems as well is it mandatory to have a router or hub in between the two systems? because in this case there is one installed other thing is if I use internet connection on one would it be possible to share it with other as well without making use of any router reason being this options excel
> which needs sharing.


----------

